# Photoshop cs2 wine ongelma

## Jus4

Heip

Eli itelläni on ongelmia tuon cs2:sen kanssa. Itselläni oli aijemmin amd64 järjestelmä missä tämä toimi erinomaisesti ilman mitään ongelmia. Nyt vaihdoin pois x86 pohjaiseen järjestelmään niin on tullut vastaan merkillinen ongelma.

Ensinnäkin en saanut asennettua vanhalta medialta vaan jouduin käyttmämään adoben sivuilta ladattavaa pakettia eli tämän ohjeen mukaan http://gentoo-wiki.com/Photoshop#Using_Wine_to_install_Photoshop_CS2 Mutta pitäisi toimia mainosti. Asennuksessa ei ongelmia.

Ongelmat ilmenevät käytettävyydessä, cs2 on hidas kuin etana ja fontit ja menu näyttää ihme sututlta välillä. 

ja kuvakaappaus niin näkyy selvemmin [IMG]http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/2153/screenshotge8.th.png[/IMG]

Winen versio on tällähetkellä 1.1.0

Photoshop 7.0 toimii täysin ilman moitteita.

En tiedän onko ongelma edes tuossa cs2 versiossa kun saman ongelma ilmenee vaikka käynnistäisi edellisessä järjestelmässä olleen version

Jos jollain on ollut vastaava ongelma,

tai ratkaisu siihen niin olisin kiitollinen avusta.

Jus4

----------

## Cougar81

Onhan media-fonts/corefonts asennettuna?

----------

## Jus4

Taitaa olla asennettu, pitää vielä tarkistaa kunhan kotio pääsee.

Eniten ihmetyttää juuri tuo menun ihmeelisen näköset kuvakkeet, voisohan kyseessä olla jokun muu ongelma, näytönohjain?

Mainittakoon kuitenkin että photoshop 7 toimii moitteetta

----------

